# Using 922 sling and voice are not scyn'ed up



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Using 922 sling and voices are not scyn'ed up with video. Normal or not???


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It depends.

Obviously it isn't normal... but this can happen if either end of your internet connection isn't sufficient.

When you are away from home, you are limited by your home connection's upload speed... which is probably much slower than your home download speed.

You also are limited by the connection at where you are trying to sling from.

More info would need to be known (your home up/down speeds) and the speeds wherever you are when you are trying to Sling...

But usually the out-of-sync voice is a result of dropped video frames due to internet speed issues (too slow or erratic).


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

kcolg30 said:


> Using 922 sling and voices are not scyn'ed up with video. Normal or not???


It happens from time to time.......Sling is a process, it is getting better though.


----------

